# Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.



## Stalker2002 (28 Mai 2006)

Wäre es nicht möglich, das jeder der im Lockruf-Thread posten will, erst mal eine Seite mit Aka-Akas Gebetsmühle serviert bekommt, deren Kenntnisnahme er per Klick bestätigen muß?


Es ist wirklich frustrierend
wie schnell der Thread wächst, ohne das die [......] mal Problembewusstsein erkennen lässt
wie immer wieder Leute in dem Thread posten und meinen, damit wäre schon genug Beitrag zur kurz-/mittel-/langfristigen Problemlösung geleistet
wie immer wieder die gleichen Fragen, in unmittelbar aufeinanderfolgenden Beiträgen gestellt werden, obwohl diese schon längst vollumfänglich beantwortet sind.
Alternativ könnte man natürlich darüber nachdenken, der Rufnummernspam-Adresse bei der Netzagentur, ein Abonement des Threads zu schalten...


MfG
L.
(der Aka-Akas Nervenstärke bewundert)


_Wort editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## A John (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich frustrierend


Das Problem betrifft IMO nicht nur den "Lockrufthread".
Ein wesentlicher Teil der in letzter Zeit eingestellten Postings hat den Tenor:
"hilfemichhatsaucherwischtwassollichjetztmachendiese[...EDIT...]ichbezahleaufkeinenfall".
Für einen Newbie wird es immer schwieriger, aus der Masse von inhaltlich praktisch gleichlautenden Beiträgen relevante Infos herauszufiltern. Und wenn er, weil gerade von der Inkassomafia bedroht, unter Streß steht, hat er vermutlich auch keinen Nerv dazu, sich durch einen Berg von "hilfemichhatsaucherwischtwassollichjetztmachendiese[...EDIT...]ichbezahleaufkeinenfall"- Postings (und der Antwort: "lies diesen Thread, das wurde bereits beantwortet") zu wühlen.
Eine Lösung könnte sein, Postings, die sich inhaltlich nicht von einigen Dutzend, oder gar Hunderten unterscheiden, in Sammelthreads (Unterforen) zu verschieben.
Das würde die Lesbarkeit des Forums IMO deutlich verbessern.

Gruß A. John


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Sigh, wir arbeiten grade an dem Problem... Deswegen schon einige Beschränkungen, die vorher nie nötig waren.

Aber Stalkers Vorschlag wäre überlegenswert, jeder der in ausgesuchten Threads schreiben will, bekommt erstmal nen Zwangsbeitrag von AkaAka oder sonstigen Standardantworttexten, je nach Thematik, vorgesetzt. Aber das wird auch nichts bringen, weil ja nicht mal Postings gelesen werden, die genau vor dem neu hinzugesetzten Beitrag stehen :wall: 

siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149470#post149470


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Manchmal habe ich Paranoia und denke, dass Leute, die mich nicht mögen, die ganzen unregistrierten Beiträge schreiben um mich in den Wahnsinn zu treiben...[edit] Hupps. Wir sind ja hier nicht... bei hempels... oder so...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

仔細地請讀以下鏈接。請遵守指示那裡。請給我們筆記什麼您做了或什麼您要做與問候
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


(der russische Text heisst übrigens in etwa dasselbe)


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Das Qualitätsproblem wurde erkannt und ist unter anderem ein Grund, warum die Moderatoren in letzter Zeit rigoroser einschreiten als man das von früher kennt.

Ich werde den Thread mal ausdrucken und der BNetzA zukommen lassen. Ich finde die vielen Artikel nicht gar so lästig. Letztendlich zeigen sie nur auf, wo die Probleme momentan liegen.
Vor allem sollte man darüber nachdenken, wieso unter der Woche fast keine Lockanrufe gemeldet werden und am Wochenende die Datenbank glüht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Sigh, wir arbeiten grade an dem Problem... Deswegen schon einige Beschränkungen, die vorher nie nötig waren.
> 
> Aber Stalkers Vorschlag wäre überlegenswert, jeder der in ausgesuchten Threads schreiben will, bekommt erstmal nen Zwangsbeitrag von AkaAka oder sonstigen Standardantworttexten, je nach Thematik, vorgesetzt. Aber das wird auch nichts bringen, weil ja nicht mal Postings gelesen werden, die genau vor dem neu hinzugesetzten Beitrag stehen :wall:
> 
> siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149470#post149470



Der hatte doch echt was realsatirisches, oder?


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der hatte doch echt was realsatirisches, oder?


Nö, das deutet eher darauf hin, dass bei Darwins "Survival of the fittest" das letzte Wort nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun haben muß...


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



> Ich werde den Thread mal ausdrucken und der BNetzA zukommen lassen.



Fürs Porto legen wir unsere Gehälter zusammen. Das wird Frachtpost...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

... ich habe schon immer gerne Wunschzettel geschrieben!

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Ping-Anrufe in einer Datenbank sammeln? Dann würden alle benötigten Daten abgefragt und wir könnten gezielte Anweisungen an die Betroffenen geben, bzw. die Beschwerden direkt an die Bundesnetzagentur leiten. Eine statistische Echtzeitauswertung würde unsere Position in der Auseinandersetzung mit Anbietern stärken.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## 350x2 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Und um die Satire-Wirkung zu verstärken, sollten bei einer eventuellen Datenbank auch die "zeitnahen" Reaktionszeiten der Bundes......agentur und der entsprechenden Provider erfaßt werden - ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint :-D -.
Viele Grüße 350x2


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe schon immer gerne Wunschzettel geschrieben!
> 
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Ping-Anrufe in einer Datenbank sammeln? Dann würden alle benötigten Daten abgefragt und wir könnten gezielte Anweisungen an die Betroffenen geben, bzw. die Beschwerden direkt an die Bundesnetzagentur leiten. Eine statistische Echtzeitauswertung würde unsere Position in der Auseinandersetzung mit Anbietern stärken.
> 
> ...


Nicht alles, was wünschenswert und gut wäre, ist nach deutschem Recht auch erlaubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Mal konkret: Wir haben heute, am Montag, den Verantwortlichen für 01377270054 - während noch Meldungen über einen Missbrauch hier ankommen.
Ich bin jetzt abwesend.Jeder, der jetzt noch die Nummer meldet, soll dringendst Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Die Befugnisse der BNetzA werden hier regelmäßig falsch eingeschätzt.

Aktiv handeln könnte die Politik oder das Wirtschaftsministerium. Dort wird der Handlungsrahmen für die BNetzA definiert. Der BNetzA sind praktisch keine Mittel gegeben, wirklich was für Verbraucher zu tun.

Das lange Leiden zu Zeiten der Dialerei hätte aus persönlicher Sicht der Sachbearbeiter der BNetzA viel früher beendet werden können. Es waren Vorgaben aus dem Wirtschaftsministerium, wo jemand irgendwo eine sinnvolle Anwendungsmöglichkeit vermutet hatte, die früheres Handeln erfolgreich verhindert hatten.

Das wird jetzt mit den 0137-Nummern nicht viel anders sein. Der Fisch stinkt am Kopf zuerst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aktiv handeln könnte die Politik oder das Wirtschaftsministerium.


Jede Telefonrechnung enthält 16 % Umsatzsteuer...

Und die ganzen Arbeitsplätze erst bei dtms, versatel, colt...


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Die Verbraucher hätten es in der Hand.

Der Nepp mit Handy-Abos wurde in Rekordzeit beendet, wobei die Politik durchgängig untätig bleiben durfte. Die Verbraucher haben ihren Mobilfunkanbietern erklärt, dass sie nicht gerne sähen, wenn diese mit üblen Geschäftemachern gemeinsam abrechnen würden. Verbraucher von Mobilfunkdiensten haben Wechselalternativen.

Das ging ganz schnell, dass die Mobilfunker begriffen hatten, dass die Kohle durch Handy-Abos "vergiftet" war.

Wenn nun die Verbraucher begreifen, dass die Mobilfunker technische Möglichkeiten haben, die Lockanrufe mit abgehenden 0137-Nummern auszufiltern, könnte ruck-zuck eine finale Lösung gefunden werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Befugnisse der BNetzA werden hier regelmäßig falsch eingeschätzt.


Jein.
Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde

Steht da


> Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.


 oder steht es da nicht?
Meine Fehleinschätzung betraf eher das, was die Bundesnetzagentur daraus macht. Ich war bass erstaunt, als ich bei einem Telefongespräch erfahren musste, dass die Bundesnetzagentur mitnichten 0137-Betrug an die zuständigen Behörden weiter leitet...


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Mein Hinweis war wirklich allgemein gemeint. Ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass der geringen Handlungsrahmen noch nicht einmal voll ausgeschöpft wird und daher auch die BNetzA mehr durchsetzen könnten. Im Gegenteil, auch da werden Möglichkeiten ausgelassen.

Trotzdem denke ich, die schnellste und beste Lösung geht über die Verbraucher, die ihren Mobilfunkern den nötigen Druck machen.

Das Problem entsteht aus einer technischen Möglichkeit, per Programm abgehenden Gesprächen "falsche" Rufnummern mitzugeben.

Ebenso sauber könnten die Mobilfunker diese Gespräche per Filterprogramm auf /dev/null leiten. Heute sehen sie untätig zu, wie kriminelle Kreise ihre Kunden traktieren, weil nebenher auch für sie die Kasse mitklingelt.

Die Kunden könnte die Freude am Mitverdienen abrupt beenden, indem sie das technisch Mögliche einfordern.

Wenn die Kunden Druck machen, kann das Problem bis Pfingsten*) vom Tisch sein ...

Wahrscheinlich reicht ein Journalist, der eine gute Story will und die Mobilfunker fragt, warum sie nicht die Interessen ihrer Kunden wahren wollen.

Dietmar Vill

*) 2006


----------



## Fifty (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*

Hallo @ all

also ich habe an unsere Kreiszeitung, an die Bildzeitung (!)und an E-Plus gemailt, mit der Bitte "hier" mal reinzuschauen...Natürlich auch unter Angabe "meiner" Lockrufnummern.
Bei E-Plus habe ich angefragt, was Sie zu tun gedenken, um Ihre Kundschaft vor solchen Lockanrufen zu schützen.
Meldung an BNA sowieso, Anzeige beim Örtlichen Amtsgericht und bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Stgt.

Tja was soll ich sagen...
ist alles schon ein paar Tage her. Von der BNA hab ich E-Mail bekommen, unter welchem AZ meine "Meldung" notiert wurde.
Von E-Plus, dass ich mich mit einer Antwort gedulden muss, wegen der hohen Nachfrage...da melden sich wohl jetzt seeehr viele.
Und das wars....
Scheint sich kein Journalist zu interessieren....!?
Und mal sehen, was E-Plus schreiben wird.

Druck wird glaub schon gemacht.
Aber obs wirklich Jemanden interessiert..???
Ich habe allmählich den Eindruck, dass es nicht wirklich wichtig zu sein scheint. Grrrr....

Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ne Nachricht geflattert...
some day

Gruß
karin


----------



## drboe (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: Feature-Request: Zwischenseite für das Posten im Lockanruf-Thread.*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die vielen Artikel nicht gar so lästig. Letztendlich zeigen sie nur auf, wo die Probleme momentan liegen.
> Vor allem sollte man darüber nachdenken, wieso unter der Woche fast keine Lockanrufe gemeldet werden und am Wochenende die Datenbank glüht...


Eine hohe Zahl von neuen Beiträgen deutet m. E. auf die aktuelle Relevanz eines Problems hin. Gerade dann, wenn die fast gleichlautend sind. Etwas, was sich beim Vortrag bei Behörden sicher positiv auf deren Bereitschaft auswirkt, sich der Thematik zu widmen. Man stelle sich vor, Dialerbetrug wäre über eine entsprechende Statistik nicht als Massenproblem bekannt geworden. Die Politik hätte nie und nimmer reagiert. Letztlich ist daher die Zahl der Fälle eine durchaus wichtige Information. Zudem ist auch  "sich den Stress von der Seele schreiben" ein nützlicher Teil der Problembewältigung. Die Nutzer sollten daher immer wieder auf informative Zusammenfassungen hingewiesen werden. Solche gibt es ja dankenswerter Weise zu einigen Themen. Wenn man ein PopUp "zu diesem Thema gibt es umfassende Information unter .." einblenden könnte, wäre das sicher zielführend. Sonst bleibt eben nur, soche Hinweise anstelle aufwendiger Einzelfall-Antworten zu posten.

M. Boettcher


----------

